
A good programmer can be as 10X times more productive than a mediocre one - sridca
https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/179616/a-good-programmer-can-be-as-10x-times-more-productive-than-a-mediocre-one
======
jtlienwis
But when the company runs into financial trouble, it will fire the 10X
programmer first. They will want to keep the head count up and can have more
of the 1xers for the same amount of dollars. Wall Street likes this.

